# What is a good name for a barbarian?



## tleilaxu (Nov 24, 2002)

Another near TPK, a whole new batch of characters. 

Mine is a Barbarian/Ranger/Fighter/Cleric 1/1/1/1 

Help me give him a cool name!


----------



## Sarevok (Nov 24, 2002)

Bob.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 24, 2002)

THANKS!!!! problem solved, you can go ahead and close this thread mods!


----------



## Drawmack (Nov 24, 2002)

race?


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 24, 2002)

human

(from the Wolf Nomads in Oerth)


----------



## Decado (Nov 24, 2002)

I am horrible with coming up with names, sorry. I do have to ask why you are starting with four different classes? 

Decado


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 24, 2002)

there's another thread for that 

it is a kind of experiment


----------



## Drakmar (Nov 24, 2002)

really needs to be one syllable.

my fav is Thraag.

as in..

"THRAAG SMASH!!!!"


----------



## trentonjoe (Nov 24, 2002)

How about Grimloch? Remember him from Transformers?  Tha tis the original GRIMLOCH SMASH!

Other suggestions:

HOwling Wind
Sharp Fang
Strong PAw


----------



## Tetsubo (Nov 24, 2002)

Odd, an actual Norse name.


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 24, 2002)

Rhankor Maltrax.

It was a barbarian PC I created for my little brother when Unearthed Arcana came out.


----------



## Nifft (Nov 24, 2002)

Bjorn
Kraag
Hrothjarl ("but they just call me 'Hroth' ")
Bob, of course
Thorsson
Thorrik
Thorn
Jorik
Bjork
Mjolnir
Heimlich

 -- Nifft


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 24, 2002)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *
> Bjork
> Mjolnir
> Heimlich
> ...


----------



## ThorneMD (Nov 24, 2002)

Bomefru

He is a current NPC in my world.


----------



## Tisvon (Nov 24, 2002)

Bad Ref Save.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 24, 2002)

i play a slightly barbaric (culturally) sorcerer who is named kuhlun (cullin'?)

 try a simple play on words.


----------



## bwgwl (Nov 24, 2002)

my favorite barbarian name comes from the movie "Erik the Viking:"

THORFINN SKULLSPLITTER!

(actually, my last dwarf cleric/fighter was named Thorfinn.  )

followed closely by: SVEN'S DAD!


----------



## GreyShadow (Nov 25, 2002)

Ug
Grrr'r
Daisy


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 25, 2002)

I personally like Snarl, Harm, Garm, and Lox.


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

OK, help me out. It's gonna be ___________, son of ________.

Here are the possible names:

Jochi
Nasan
Unegen
Tuli
Buqa
Bortai
Tolui
Ogotai
Baichu
Khidyr
Surtak
Ho'elun


----------



## Nifft (Nov 25, 2002)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *OK, help me out. It's gonna be ___________, son of ________.
> 
> Here are the possible names:
> 
> ...




That's just 2d12... what do you need us for? 

 -- Nifft


----------



## CCamfield (Nov 25, 2002)

Not wanting to be negative, but did those names come from a generator?  (Ok, I like Surtak.  The others are just 'ehhh'.)

I mostly use real names from old cultures.  Kate Monk's Onomastikon has a ton of stuff, including old Gaelic, Saxon, Old Norse, Basque, ancient Sumerian, you name it.  Nifft, you might like the Old Norse list of names...  Arlogh, Modolf, Skapti, Steingrim, etc.

http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/


----------



## -Ekimus- (Nov 25, 2002)

*what!*

This should end your searching. Krunk. If you have not seen what the name is from, you should, cause its damn funny, and comes with the pre-made quote of "Krunk Smash!"


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 25, 2002)

CCamfield said:
			
		

> *Not wanting to be negative, but did those names come from a generator?  (Ok, I like Surtak.  The others are just 'ehhh'.)
> 
> I mostly use real names from old cultures.  Kate Monk's Onomastikon has a ton of stuff, including old Gaelic, Saxon, Old Norse, Basque, ancient Sumerian, you name it.  Nifft, you might like the Old Norse list of names...  Arlogh, Modolf, Skapti, Steingrim, etc.
> 
> http://www.gaminggeeks.org/Resources/KateMonk/ *




They're all mongolian names...


----------



## thegreatbuddha (Nov 25, 2002)

If you have the Kingdoms of Kalamar Player's guide, look at the Fhokki names.  If not, find someone who does and look at the Fhokki names.

Personally, I like Thurvann (thur VANE) or Arturr(ar TUR).


----------



## tarchon (Nov 25, 2002)

Tetsubo said:
			
		

> *Odd, an actual Norse name. *




Jeeze, Grimloch would be a tough one to get saddled with.

My wolf nomad barbarian has a Mongolian name.  I'd avoid Bortai and Ho'elun unless the character's a she.   (Much as I appreciate Onomastikon, much of what it says about Mongolian names is rather wrong.)

The Mongolian patronymic pattern is like
Tulin Jurchi  (Jurchi son of Tuli).

Unegin BTW means "fox" if you were planning to use it.
Batu is something like "strong" or "firm"
Moenke = eternal

Medieval Mongols prefered single element names, but compounds become common later in history, especially with "bat-".

As in most pre-literate or early literate cultures, Medieval names were almost always part of the general vocabulary of the language.  Words that only function as names and have no other clear meaning only tend to occur when a culture has  developed a body of unchanging tradition reinforced by the written word.

Thus the names to the Mongols were simply things like "Strong," "Brave," or even abstract terms sometimes.

The author of this site  knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Sir Edgar (Nov 25, 2002)

"Crunchee Munchee"


----------



## tleilaxu (Nov 26, 2002)

Right now I'm thinking Tolui Surtaq (Surtaq son of Tolui)


----------



## jdavis (Nov 26, 2002)

Solomon Grundy

"Solomon Grundy want pants too." 
(Cartoon Network joke)


----------



## Priest (Nov 26, 2002)

Skaflaw 
Nangle Bearkiller (My Halfling Barbarian) 

Jurrax, Cu-Culainne, Gwydyar ap Oram (Gwydyar son of Oram), Anglborn, Bjoren Thorenson,  Ander, Rigovax, Umban, Suilax, Ysarren, Neith ap Fyngdwythan, Caridan, Voxel, Thurne, Volsung 
Odgar the Blessed Onnud, Ethar, Dane, Woddun


----------



## Sejs (Nov 26, 2002)

Big McLargeHuge.

*nod*


----------



## Balgus (Nov 26, 2002)

i dont know if these was siad yet- lots o names to go thru:

Krunk
Tiny
Mr Bigg
Little Jon
muscles
Axe
Kane
Arrrggghhhh

but my personal fav was the first one named: BOB
It's good forward and backwards....


----------



## Agnostic Paladin (Nov 26, 2002)

A fourth level character with four classes doesn't need a name, he needs Ritalin. Bloody ADD characters.

Actually, I second Bob. I was going to suggest it to be funny, but someone else already did, so now I'm going to suggest it because a fourth level character with four classes is more a statblock than a character anyhow.


----------



## Maraxle (Nov 26, 2002)

Clomax Dogstomp


----------



## Balgus (Nov 26, 2002)

> Ag Pal:
> Actually, I second Bob. I was going to suggest it to be funny, but someone else already did



 Actually, I alrewady did that. you would have to third it.



> Maraxle:
> Clomax Dogstomp



 Hmmm- i am surprised the animal activist group hasn't jumped all over you yet. Dogstomp isnt really PC.  or is it a PC?


----------



## med stud (Nov 26, 2002)

I can give you a list of Swedish names from the Viking era:

Erik
Sten
Tor (or Thor, if you want the Anglo- Saxian remake)
Sven
Ulf
Vidar
Ragnar (pronounced rang'nar)
Björn
Sigurd
Håkan (Norweigian version: Haakon)
Leif (at least I think that's old Swedish)
Harald


----------



## Pielorinho (Nov 26, 2002)

Why even give him a name?  It's not like barbarians come when you call them.

Daniel


----------



## Dingleberry (Nov 26, 2002)

Personally, I'd go with a female of Nordic descent.  Call her Barb Aryan.


----------

